# Indoor Archery Bow Stand



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Having finished the Longbow stand, I thought I better start the indoor stand as the new indoor season starts. I wanted a taller stand, that the bow really just drops into. As there is not much room or time at indoor comps to faff around. I am making the long rod and riser supports from black nylon. The rest from alloy. My turned alloy knobs have been posted elsewhere on the forum. I CAD the shapes, cut them out, pasted paper to ply and tested the shapes. The alloy Y was bandsawn and drum sanded. The nylon was routed and sawn.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I designed on CAD the template for reducing the bulk of the riser block. I decided on 2 windows. Selected a piece of 1/4" polycarb, for the template and put it in the laser cutter. 2 passes of the laser later, just a black burned line. So I drilled a couple of holes in the waste, fed the scrollsaw blade through the holes, and sawed out the waste. A bit of sanding with a Dremel, and I was ready for a test route. Looked O.K. so I routed 1 side of the riser block. The smaller curve profile was not right, so I reshaped the template and routed again. Fine, Routed the other side. No problems. The block now needs polishing.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Looking good.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Routered and assembled. I put in another 2 routed grooves to add detail. It just needs polishing now.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

A bit more routing on the Yoke is done, and a final polish is needed to complete the project


----------

